# New CRP Pro4824 in Kentucky



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, I'm kinda new to the forum but I thought it was about time to quit just reading and try to contribute a little. 
I retired about 4 years ago and have been playing in my woodshop since then. I mainly turn Farmhouse Table Legs and used that to pay for my cnc. I finally got it up and running and thought I'd try to post a few pics "with a little help from Rainman"  Thanks, Joe.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice setup you have there. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
Looks like nice machine


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Today was my first attempt at V-carving.









https://youtu.be/jk9xnrXoiDs


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like you've got the hang of it. When you VCarve in hardwoods you may want to slow down your feed speed.

BTW, since you don't have a top on the table beneath the CNC and do have that center rail it will give you the opportunity to try some vertically clamped joinery. You mentioned making table legs. CNC cut mortises in the legs and tenons on the end of rails to match are now within your grasp. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice looking setup Joe . I have to say I really like that size . Were you happy with the quality of the kit when you built it ,and did you have any issues ? 
I think by now CNCrouterparts would have it down pat . Sure looks like a solid gantry


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

4D- Oh I'd never think of doing that in a nice piece of walnut. Just playing around with some leftovers from the spoilboard.  I've watched alot of "work against the grain" videos and read a lot of your posts on vertical milling. I'm sure I'll end up with a big rectangular hole in the middle of the spoilboard soon. 
Joe. p.s. You and HJ and all the other Probotix guys almost had me pulling the trigger on the Asteroid. In the end, I just had to have that red paint!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Joe! Nice machine and some pretty aggressive cutting in that MDF. I cut the grid on my spoilboard at 400 ipm and it was flying!

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Joe.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 - Hey! I spent the last 10 years before retirement as a Network Analyst so I really like telling people that I built my own cnc "But" if I'm perfectly honest, cncrouterparts built it and told me exactly where to put each bolt "with pictures"







and when it came time to wire it, when they say "plug and play electronics" They really mean Plug and Play. Even the Auto Z and Corner Finding Touch Plate was pre-configured. I just had to copy their Visual Basic code from their website and paste it into the mach3 button configuration editor for the "Auto Tool Zero" button. All the bolts are separated into labeled bags for each part so it would be really hard to put anything together wrong. But I still tell people "I built that myself"


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

David- I've seen your YouTube videos and I really really love the FLA Saturn frame. It's a tank! You do some great work! I hope to get past the learning curve soon.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum !


Gary


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I didn't assemble my Meteor, but between the three Probotix CNCs I (used to) oversee I've pretty much had one completely one apart to reassemble. I had to replace bearings on the Nebula Z axis which meant taking it down to just the gantry beam to gain access to the screws holding them in place. One step farther (changing out X axis bearings) would have had that gantry beam off. From there a few bolts to take off the gantry risers then a few more to take the perimeter frame apart. Still not for the faint of heart. I can see why Probotix pre assembles theirs. Several critical steps to make sure when assembled it is all square and aligned. 

You are ahead by having had to assemble yours at least. When it does need service you should be able to handle that yourself. The only thing that ever stopped me cold was when my controller failed. Probotix was extremely nice to send me a replacement, despite it having been 2014 when I purchased it. 

4D


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

marecat3,

You have built a great looking CNC Machine. I have a small machine, but looking to up grade. I want to do as you have done and put my own together. I looked at your pictures and I assume you had ordered a kit. Would you mind telling me who you ordered from and the dimensions of your CNC? You have really done a fantastic job with your cabinet and all. 

Thanks, 
Tagwatts


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Tagwatts, 
Here's where I purchased from, http://www.cncrouterparts.com/pro4824-4-x-2-cnc-router-kit-p-250.html

The cabinet is just plywood and 2×4s and a "whole lot" of braces and a couple of recycled kitchen cabinet doors. But thanks.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'll have to trust others about the link as I can't open links here.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I finally got the pendant buttons assigned and labeled. It's a Contour Shuttle Pro v2. 
I haven't seen many of them being used as cnc pendant's but I'm already hooked.
The outer wheel "Black" is spring loaded for variable speed and the inner wheel "silver" is single step. 
Joe.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe I noticed a pendant option as one of the choices I could have picked when running the configurator for my Probotix Meteor. Never seen a pendant offered from Probotix though. I've tried using a gamepad with my Shark, and the CNCs from Probotix come with a gamepad already configured, but in both cases I found them much slower to use than simply using the keyboard. I bought a wireless number pad that should have worked with my LinuxCNC install, but whenever It was used it would kick Linux back to the signin screen. A real shame, as the most used jog controls are all mapped to the number keypad. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> I finally got the pendant buttons assigned and labeled. It's a Contour Shuttle Pro v2.
> I haven't seen many of them being used as cnc pendant's but I'm already hooked.
> The outer wheel "Black" is spring loaded for variable speed and the inner wheel "silver" is single step.
> Joe.


That's really cool Joe , nice job


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

we did not build our own, it is a stinger from CAMaster


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

My first attempt at a stacked text sign. I have a new appreciation for people who can do these things well.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow, impressive to say the least !


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Not bad at all. Usually when a problem shows up it is not with the CNC but rather with the wood. My college kids with no woodworking experience have far more frustrating outcomes using a CNC than I ever do. I can show them that if they just understood wood better they wouldn't have had the problem they had. 

4D


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

love my 4896 Pro. Great machines, fun to run. Call any time I can help.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks great , I use the CNCRP R&P drives on my DIY machines and they run great.


Nice sign!


----------

